# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Nje Besimtar me Autizem kendon ne X-Factor (YOU RASE ME UP). Shume prekese.

## Margarit

YOU RASE ME UP




Me titra Anglisht.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC0Q  twIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3F  v%3DRkk  w8RhH9ck&ei=MVvwULTZK8_KsgbX8oBw&usg=AFQjCNFa3PQbv  ZcUO3D0t61NpsttP6kIbQ&bvm=bv.1357700187,d.Yms&cad=  rja

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Ju flm per videon Margarit. Nje moment me te vertete prekes dhe tejet njerezor.
Paqe!

----------


## Margarit

> Ju flm per videon Margarit. Nje moment me te vertete prekes dhe tejet njerezor.
> Paqe!


Perendia ben gjera te mrekullueshme ne c'do cep te botes.

----------


## Margarit

Nje tjeter video .
Mateu 5:8  Lum ata qe kane nje zemer te paster sepse ata do te *shikojne* Perendine.

----------

